# Shed for dust collector



## woodworkingdrew (Dec 29, 2013)

I just inherited a really nice delta AP300 dust collector from my uncle. Has anyone ever built a storage shed outside there shop for this thing? My garage is cramped and I have a nice big side yard where I can build a small storage shed. What is the longest 4 inch hose I can attach to it? I have listed the specs below. Thanks- Andrew

DELTA AP300 Shopmaster 3/4-Horsepower 680 CFM Horizontal Bag Dust Collector, 120/240-Volt 1-Phase


----------



## BurtC (Oct 30, 2009)

I have a small collector installed in a cabinet on outside wall of shop. Works well, but a few things to consider.
-I have switch inside to turn collector on/off. Because it will exhaust heat/AC in shop fast.
-Collector will create a negative air pressure inside shop, so stove or gas heater ventilation is compromised.
Suggest using electric heat.
-I do not use a bag at all on the collector. Exhaust just blows thru a dryer vent to the outside.
-Minimize duct run using solid ducting material. Shorter the better.


----------



## woodworkingdrew (Dec 29, 2013)

Burt- Good points. I also have a remote control to turn it on and off, forgot to mention that. My garage has no heat/ a/c so I am good there. The venting is a good idea. Do you have metal or PVC duct work?


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

Congrats on the DC but the specs seem relatively weak. Make sure your runs are very short or plan on upgrading to a bigger DC really soon. You'll want to cluster your tools as close to that DC as you possibly can, or just move one tool up to it at a time.

Make sure you have some return airflow into the shop (perhaps on a different side of the building) to help with the negative pressure issue that BurtC mentioned.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I built an outside "Closet" to house my dust collector. Works well for me. Keeps any spilled dust outside as I empty the dust bag. Keeps the noise down a lot. I insulated this closet to keep the noise down for my neighbor.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

not sure if 3/4 hp is sufficient to effectively remove dust. my 1.5 hp delta 50-850 is marginal in that respect.


----------

